# All finished with the 41 Green Schwinn



## Robertriley (Oct 24, 2020)

All done with the Schwinn.  Parts were easier to find than I thought but you need to pay up and grab them when you see them.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 24, 2020)

Wow that looks great! How’d you get the light green paint matched?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 24, 2020)

Best color!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 24, 2020)

Wow that is fantastic! Really like those colors.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 24, 2020)

Love that it's not over restored.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 24, 2020)

Fabulous looking bike!  Very nice.  You did very well with the paint matching.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2020)

Now, you know why Schwinn’s are just more fun.
You can actually get parts for them, and they look stunning!
Oh, and don’t forget how good they ride.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 24, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Wow that looks great! How’d you get the light green paint matched?



Tom Clark worked his magic.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 24, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Love that it's not over restored.



Most of the bike is OG paint


----------



## westwildcats (Oct 25, 2020)

Way cool. Very nice looking bike.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 25, 2020)

Outstanding!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 25, 2020)

Incredible beauty!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 25, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful bike! Always loved the greens Schwinn used.


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 25, 2020)

That turned out great! I remember seeing it as a frame and fork at ML a few years. Glad to see it back together.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 25, 2020)

AMAZING! Looks great outstanding job. Love that green two tone.
Hammerhead


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 25, 2020)

Super sik....


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 26, 2020)

Can't help it, just have to keep coming back to this and stare.... soooo killer.... damn!!!!


----------



## olevince (Oct 27, 2020)

Awesome colors!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 29, 2020)

Wow what a great bike , i am green with envy !!!!!


----------

